# Got Ferrets?



## Noongato (May 23, 2009)

Surely theres ferret people on here, So post some piks of yours. 
Does anyone have the odd colours like the silvers etc?
I dont have a ferret, i used to have a black eyed white(yellow) male and a sable female, but i had them rehomed as i lived in too small of a house back then.
Im thinking about getting one in the distant future, but id rather find something a little more odd coloured than the standard ones...


----------



## Smokey (May 23, 2009)

hey everone

i breed silvers and imo are the most stunning ....very hard to track down real silvers are ,
i love ferrets imo the best pets ,the true silver females are always small ,
the same size as a medium rat for eg. i reakon if they didn't stink so much they would be best pet ever 8)8)


----------



## Lozza (May 23, 2009)

Can you post some pics of your silvers Smokey?  they are my fav & the only type I'd consider getting.


----------



## Noongato (May 23, 2009)

Yeah cmon, got me all excited now too!!


----------



## Hsut77 (May 23, 2009)

An old pic of my two Sable girls. Ferrets are the best pets, if you can get past the smell.


----------



## BlindSnake (May 23, 2009)

This isnt my photo but I get a laugh every time I see it.


----------



## KaaTom (May 24, 2009)

BlindSnake said:


> This isnt my photo but I get a laugh every time I see it.


 
That is just adorable....


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (May 24, 2009)

Not for me.


----------



## oreo1 (May 24, 2009)

dont expect any queenslanders to post any pics, not alowed em here


----------



## Noongato (May 24, 2009)

Yeah it would suck to be a QLD'er in the sense of ferrets n rabbits, but hey, stop complaining, yous have reps in petshops dont you? Haha

The piks are gorgeous!! Anyone got piks of silvers? Is there anything other than the silvers, whites and sables?

Imagine a black one, damn that would be nice....


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (May 24, 2009)

I Have 3 ferrets.
****head 1 is white with pink eyes,****head 2 is whitish with brown eyes and andy is brownish and white.
Great pets and lots of fun.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (May 24, 2009)

Ferret group with lots of pics. 
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/groups/the-aps-ferret-crew-54


----------



## Smokey (May 24, 2009)

*ferrets*

Silvers are much whiter then albinos ,albinos are more yellow. 

notice the black & grey tips on the white fur, black eyes ect



with most things you get what you pay for....

.besides the albinos and sables (pet shop) ,thers also so silvers ,pandas , orange and ...complete black lol very expensive ,breeders wont even sell them.


----------



## redbellybite (May 24, 2009)

midnightserval said:


> Yeah it would suck to be a QLD'er in the sense of ferrets n rabbits, but hey, stop complaining, yous have reps in petshops dont you? Haha
> 
> The piks are gorgeous!! Anyone got piks of silvers? Is there anything other than the silvers, whites and sables?
> 
> Imagine a black one, damn that would be nice....


 I would rather be able to have ferrets and rabbits then see reptiles in petshops cause most times the poor things arent getting looked after properly ...


----------



## redbellybite (May 24, 2009)

reptilegirl_jordan said:


> I Have 3 ferrets.
> ****head 1 is white with pink eyes,****head 2 is whitish with brown eyes and andy is brownish and white.
> Great pets and lots of fun.


 lmao nice names ....Wasnt Andy worth an exotic name ?:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (May 24, 2009)

And they eat alot! hehe


----------



## Allies_snakes (May 24, 2009)

my two


----------



## Fireflyshuffle (May 24, 2009)

Hey all,
I have 3 ferrets, all females. 4 yrs 3 yrs and 6 months. Maple, matilda and munchkin.
ill throw some quick ones up here.
Sorry about the bad shots.. im not too good with cameras. Maple is the oldest, the light sable, matilda is the darkest and smallest, but middle age, and munchy is the youngest, black eyed white, with a silver tail and stripe down her back


----------



## carpetsnake (May 24, 2009)

yeh 4 there called kids


----------



## Noongato (May 24, 2009)

Wow Allies_snakes that first one is goregeous!!!!!! Where did you get it?
Mind you they are all cute, keep the piks coming.
Are theyre any fancy ferret breeders around? Or is it a matter of chance to pick one up thats a different colour?


----------



## Allies_snakes (May 24, 2009)

yeah, he is cute, his name is Pup, but unfortunatley i used to live in the U.S and they are from over there. By besty owns them now. Awsome pets! Pic taken by my mate in his mums garden.


----------



## Noongato (May 24, 2009)

Typical!! Everything is in the US


----------



## oreo1 (May 24, 2009)

Allies_snakes said:


> yeah, he is cute, his name is Pup, but unfortunatley i used to live in the U.S and they are from over there. By besty owns them now. Awsome pets! Pic taken by my mate in his mums garden.



:shock::shock: dont get me wrong they are cute lil ferrets, but i didnt think keeping them in qld was legal?


----------



## oreo1 (May 24, 2009)

oops sorry nvm, just got it


----------



## darcyandsarah (May 28, 2009)

*Our Ferrets*

[/attach]


----------



## James_Scott (May 28, 2009)

This was my Mr Weasely. He died last year with cancer. He was only 2 years old. Loved running around the golf course and you could say go home and he would run from 2 holes away all the way home on his own, open the back gate and wait on the deck for me.
Such a fun little guy to have around. The neighbors loved him.


----------



## Sdaji (May 28, 2009)

I used to keep ferrets, some 15 years ago now. Mine were albino (yellow), although I much prefer some of the other types. Ferrets are one of my favourites of all animals, and if they didn't stink I wouldn't hesitate to buy some more immediately. They're one of the most sweet and adorable animals in the world, so cute and playful  I really miss them. I used to take mine hunting, which was also a lot of fun


----------



## Kirby (May 28, 2009)

My favourites are the half masks. where they only have little cheek markings, not a full bad across the face. and then dark blacks.


----------



## Jungletrans (May 28, 2009)

This is Fez , he wandered into our yard a few months ago . Free ferret , $250 cage . He comes out to roam the house every day , empty the kitchen cupboards onto the floor and inspect every inch of the house . He is a nut case and we love him .


----------



## snake_boy (Nov 21, 2009)

thats **** we can't have them here....... any change of some one smuggling one here pls


----------

